# Nikon 70-300 VR - Clicking/Movement in Viewfinder



## jdag (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a Nikon 70-300mm VR lens (on a D90) and am not sure if it is performing properly or not.  This is difficult to explain (and show)...

Occasionally, and I cannot yet identify a pattern, I notice a brief clicking sound and "jagged" movement in the viewfinder as I depress the shutter release to focus.  I generally have the VR on.

It is very brief and intermittent.  The lens functions perfectly otherwise.

Is this normal?  Any thoughts on what this might be?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2009)

That is your VR working.  

There is usually a slight sound when the stabilization system (VR for Nikon, IS on Canon etc) engages or disengages.  The system stabilizes the image against small movements...but when you move the camera/lens more than a little...the image might appear to jump.  Also, when you first engage the VR system (pressing the shutter release) it might jump/lock a little bit.  

As long as it does lock or settle into a fairly stable image and as long as the sounds doesn't get a lot louder...I wouldn't worry about anything.


----------



## Captain IK (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the same lens on the same camera and it does the same thing.
I have been told it is normal although I have other VR lenses that I do not notice the issue with.
Otherwise I love the lens and the "issue" has yet to cause me to loose a picture.


----------



## jdag (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for confirming...I felt and was hoping that was the case.

Captain IK - My other VR lens doesn't exhibit this either, so that's what had me concerned.  But I think I am OK with it now.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting, I have this lens and the 18-200 VR and I don't have that happen.  I guess it just depends on the lens.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't own one (thinking about it, though) and it could just be the added weight and more elements.  That is to assume bigger is noisier.  I can, occasionally, hear slight clicking my me (smaller) VR lenses.


----------



## Joves (Feb 6, 2009)

I hear my VR click in and holding on my 80-400 when Im in Mode2 or, Full. WHich I rarely use I prefer Mode1 or when the shot fires myself. It doesnt eat as much juice that way.


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 6, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Interesting, I have this lens and the 18-200 VR and I don't have that happen. I guess it just depends on the lens.


 
The image doesn't jump around on my 70-200mm, either, but you do hear the clicking of VR kicking in and shutting off. I think the image jumping around in the viewfinder is more prevalent in the longer lenses. When the first-gen 80-400 VR first came out, I was trying it out at the camera store, and the movement of that VR was _so_ bad it was almost nauseating.


----------



## Lunchbox (Feb 6, 2009)

clean the contact points on the lense and camera dirty contact points will cause this.


----------

